# RAM Beschränkung von Motherboard



## x_Red_Eagle_x (13. November 2003)

Also hab ein altes Motherboard mit nem PII 450 MHz

Motherboard ist ein Giga-byte GA-6BXC

Und i wollt da einen 512 MB SDRam (DIMM Module; 133 MHz) Block einbauen -> jedoch hat das board eine beschränkung die wie folgend lautet:
(wegen den MHz müsste des wurst sein, weil er automatisch runtertakten müsst -> und wieso diese - weil ich die daheim gehabt hab)

Memory 
1. 8MB to 768MB DRAM size 
2. 3 x 100MHz 168-pin 3.3v DIMM sockets support 
3. Supports 8/16/32/64/128/256 MB SDRAM DIMM Module 
4. Supports ECC Type DIMM Module (72bits) 

wenn man die ram ansteckt erkennt er jedoch nur 128 MB
und jetzt die frage:

kann man diese beschränkung von 256 MB RAM irgendwie aufheben
(Bitte keine Antworten wie kauf dir ein neues Motherboard)

, mfg


----------

